# Road Trip To LCdH



## pnoon

There are some gorillas who have expressed an interest in a road trip in February to the LCdH in Tijuana. I have heard varying degrees of interest from gabebdog1, LasciviousXXX, and Virtual Smitty (Yeah! All the way from Jersey!).
This thread is to gauge interest and suggest dates in February to make it work.

What say you, fellow monkeys? 

:z :z


----------



## dayplanner

I'm there Peter! I'm not driving though, gonna fly :tg

Any saturday works for me.


----------



## pnoon

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm there Peter! I'm not driving though, gonna fly :tg
> 
> Any saturday works for me.


Are you flyin to San Diego or to Tijuana ?


----------



## dayplanner

pnoon said:


> Are you flyin to San Diego or to Tijuana ?


San Diego probably.


----------



## pnoon

carbonbased_al said:


> San Diego probably.


Good deal. 
Once some more monkeys chime in, we can choose a date so you can plan your flights. 
Gabe is kind of spearheading this but asked me to post the thread since I spend a bit more time on the board than he does.


----------



## WillyGT

I am in , but the only weekend i can't is the 18-19 (cause 19 its my birthday and i have to be here in Mexicali), but the weekend of the 11 or the 25 sound good for me.


----------



## Mindflux

LCdH?

what?


----------



## Sean9689

I'm going to be in San Diego (well actually, my place in Carlsbad) from February 15th-19th. I'm going to Herf in LA one of those days, but I would be up for going with you guys down there (and probably a couple of other brothers from CW would go as well). Just set a date (maybe Saturday?) and I'll see if I can make it! I was just down there a few weeks ago...great time!


----------



## dayplanner

Mindflux said:


> LCdH?
> 
> what?


Habano heaven my friend


----------



## Mindflux

carbonbased_al said:


> Habano heaven my friend


*maps austin to TJ*


----------



## dayplanner

Mindflux said:


> *maps austin to TJ*


The more the merrier.

My plan so far. Gonna take off the friday before and fly down then. That leaves me friday night, all day saturday, and i'll fly back sometime sunday. Simple enough I think.


----------



## gabebdog1

im there any sat... hope we can get some people down there should be a good time


----------



## Nooner

I'd love to make the trip someday... but it'd have to be in the summertime.


----------



## tecnorobo

oh man how i'd love to come.


----------



## MoTheMan

Oh, I'm definately in . . . and I'll presume at least 3 or 4 from the patio posse group.
BUT, please let me know ASAP!! My weekend schedule for February is already shaping up to be a busy one (a lot of work related stuff), but if I know in advance I can plan a day off to go.



tecnorobo said:


> oh man how i'd love to come.


Too bad you can't make it Blake. I stil have two bags of birthday cigars sitting in my humi for you.:w


----------



## Danimal

If this is before February 20th, I'm in.


----------



## Sean9689

This is shaping up to be a niiiice gathering! It will be great to meet you all! So, Saturday, February 18th would be perfect and looks like it's going to work for a number of other guys on here.


----------



## Danimal

carbonbased_al said:


> The more the merrier.
> 
> My plan so far. Gonna take off the friday before and fly down then. That leaves me friday night, all day saturday, and i'll fly back sometime sunday. Simple enough I think.


I think I may do this as well maybe even fly in Thursday night. My first official day of work is the 20th so it'll be a nice little trip before starting.


----------



## zemekone

Im in there like swimwear... just call it... wait to mee pnoon and gabebdog!


----------



## pnoon

With all due respect to Carlos (WillyGT), it looks like 2/18 is the day most can make it. Pencil it in folks. We got some plannin' to do !!!!!

carbonbased_al from New Jersey, Danimal from Houston. Mo, Gabe, and Gerry from up north, Sean9689. Hopefully our newest San Diego gorilla, Foz, can join us, too. What we need now is some representation from Virginia and Florida (Altbierland?) C'mon Klugs, we want you, too! We also could use a piggly wiggly hockey player, Tom. Hey Dustin, where you hiding?

:z :z


----------



## WillyGT

Its Ok, Im gonna try and make it the 18th, I might do something with my friends here in Friday, make a round trip to TJ saturday and then celebrate with the family SUnday (which is my actual birthday). SO everything is not lost yet  haha


----------



## justinphilly-cl

pencil me in.. smitty, maybe we can fly together, from philly or something.. let me know whats up..


----------



## SDmate

Holy crap I only have too drive 25 miles to TJ & we've got east coasters comin...  
Ok tell the truth is it the cigars that ya comin for or is it the SoCal weather


----------



## pnoon

Wow. This is gonna be GREAT !!!

Definites
pnoon
gabebdog1
zemekone
carbonbased_al
WillyGT
Sean9689
MoTheMan 
Danimal
justinphilly

Maybe or Yet To Commit
SDmate
galaga
LasciviousXXX


----------



## dayplanner

18 is good. Dan, Justin, we should see if we can all book at the same hotel. Would make travel easier having us all at the same location. Also need to workout transportation to and from airport and TJ. 

justin, i'm pretty close to newark airport. let's see where airfare is cheaper.


----------



## pnoon

carbonbased_al said:


> 18 is good. Dan, Justin, we should see if we can all book at the same hotel. Would make travel easier having us all at the same location. Also need to workout transportation to and from airport and TJ.
> 
> justin, i'm pretty close to newark airport. let's see where airfare is cheaper.


Keep me in the loop on your hotel plans. galaga, SDmate and I are about 20 miles north of downtown/airport. We are in zip code 92126. If you stay closer to us, we could probably coordinate transportation to/from the airport. That way, any pre-TJ or post-TJ herfin' would be easier. 
We could be the rendezvous point for heading south. The 3 of us live within a mile or two of each other. The SoCal monkeys (Mo, Gabe, Gerry) could rendezvous with us or meet us there. 
:2


----------



## coma

Hell I'm in like Flinn!!! well at least pencil me in with 4LP, you never know what can happen,


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Keep me in the loop on your hotel plans. galaga, SDmate and I are about 20 miles north of downtown/airport. We are in zip code 92126. If you stay closer to us, we could probably coordinate transportation to/from the airport. That way, any pre-TJ or post-TJ herfin' would be easier.
> We could be the rendezvous point for heading south. The 3 of us live within a mile or two of each other. The SoCal monkeys (Mo, Gabe, Gerry) could rendezvous with us or meet us there.
> :2


Here is a listing of San Diego Hotels/Motels. You guys could have a lot of fun staying in Downtown San Diego, ie the Gas Lamp district. It's a swinging hot spot, to say the least. We are in 92126 so look for places in the Mira Mesa or Sorreto Valley area to be by us. Looking forward to meeting yens! http://www.sandiegobizmart.com/tools/t2_h-l_sd_hotels.htm


----------



## dayplanner

I see a Holiday Inn Select that matches your zip that looks pretty nice.


----------



## galaga

That must be one of four about 5 miles from us. One is across the street from Chili's, two are in the Chilli's parking lot and one is next door to the food court with all kinds of eateries. I'll try to pay attention next time I drive by. All look nice, it's just a matter of being able to walk to eat something you like AFAIK.


----------



## Nely

pnoon said:


> With all due respect to Carlos (WillyGT), it looks like 2/18 is the day most can make it. Pencil it in folks. We got some plannin' to do !!!!!
> 
> carbonbased_al from New Jersey, Danimal from Houston. Mo, Gabe, and Gerry from up north, Sean9689. Hopefully our newest San Diego gorilla, Foz, can join us, too. What we need now is some representation from Virginia and Florida (Altbierland?) C'mon Klugs, we want you, too! We also could use a piggly wiggly hockey player, Tom. Hey Dustin, where you hiding?
> 
> :z :z


Somebody come pick me up for this!


----------



## joshua-cr

Man a road trip from jersey would be fun. I wish I could take off that kinda time to go on a trip like that.

I regret never hitting up Mexico when I lives in socal.


----------



## galaga

Nely said:


> Somebody come pick me up for this!


You make it to the airport in SD and we'll be there with bells on. :z


----------



## dayplanner

galaga said:


> two are in the Chilli's parking lot and one is next door to the food court with all kinds of eateries.


Two in the _same_ chili's parking lot? I'm so there...


----------



## galaga

carbonbased_al said:


> Two in the _same_ chili's parking lot? I'm so there...


What a party ANIMAL --- :r


----------



## dayplanner

galaga said:


> What a party ANIMAL --- :r


You have no idea


----------



## SDmate

carbonbased_al said:


> I see a Holiday Inn Select that matches your zip that looks pretty nice.


this holiday inn express is closer & has the Chili's in the parking lot 
http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/ex/1/en/hd/sanma
this one is also close & has a Denny's in the parking lot but is located right next to the freeway
http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/ex/1/en/hd/sansc


----------



## cigarflip

Very tempting....I might make this one.


----------



## dayplanner

Will someone take me to legoland? :r


----------



## Lumpold

You come to the UK, and I'll take you to Legoland Windsor.


----------



## Sean9689

cigarflip said:


> Very tempting....I might make this one.


Larry, do it! Would love to have you come down and hang out (as long as you can walk the dogs earlier)!


----------



## tecnorobo

MoTheMan said:


> Oh, I'm definately in . . . and I'll presume at least 3 or 4 from the patio posse group.
> BUT, please let me know ASAP!! My weekend schedule for February is already shaping up to be a busy one (a lot of work related stuff), but if I know in advance I can plan a day off to go.
> 
> Too bad you can't make it Blake. I stil have two bags of birthday cigars sitting in my humi for you.:w


Oh God Mo i shudder at the thought.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Looks like we're gonna pack the place! We better give David a heads up so he can get some extra chairs for us. Mmmm, I can taste those Mohito's now!


----------



## pnoon

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Looks like we're gonna pack the place! We better give David a heads up so he can get some extra chairs for us. Mmmm, I can taste those Mohito's now!


So, Eric. Are you with us?
:z


----------



## MoTheMan

OK!

I'm confirmed for 2/18. Looking forward to it & looking forward to meeting up with a whole bunch of fellow gorillas.

I do like going to the LCDH. Always get the chance to try out a smorgasboard of smaller & tubed cigars, stuff that I usually don't run across too readily, and among them I find a few gems.

Hey Peter, I was at the 2nd. ANNUAL SoCal START THE YEAR RIGHT HERF and met a bunch of people from the CW board who were interested in showing up. You might want to put up a post on CW setting up the invite and give some logistic information (like if there's any pre-herf info, times on getting there, food or shopping places in TJ, etc...).

Don't forget to let Dave & Moises (the LCDH proprietors) know there's going to be a great turnout! They need to be prepared!!

Also, I'd like to remind everyone that you're now required to have proof of citizenship papers (Birth Certificate, or preferrably passport) in order to cross the border with Mexico.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

pnoon said:


> So, Eric. Are you with us?
> :z


Yep, I'm in. :z


----------



## pnoon

Update 
Definites
pnoon
gabebdog1
zemekone
carbonbased_al
WillyGT
Sean9689
MoTheMan 
Danimal
justinphilly
GOAT LOCKER
coma

Maybe or Yet To Commit
SDmate
galaga
LasciviousXXX
cigarflip


----------



## Sean9689

I was in TJ a few weeks ago and we walked across the border and walked back. All we had to show was our drivers licenses on the way out. Are you guys planning on driving in or walking across?


----------



## pnoon

Sean9689 said:


> I was in TJ a few weeks ago and we walked across the border and walked back. All we had to show was our drivers licenses on the way out. Are you guys planning on driving in or walking across?


Driving TO the border and walking across.
The only way to fly !!


----------



## Nely

galaga said:


> You make it to the airport in SD and we'll be there with bells on. :z


Ha! I actually looked at airfares, but I can't swing it right now, it would have been fun though. You guys enjoy!


----------



## Sean9689

pnoon said:


> Driving TO the border and walking across.
> The only way to fly !!


Okay, that's what I thought. Cannot wait to head down there again. I'm going to try and drag some guys from CW with me too.


----------



## dayplanner

Ok, I want to get booking here. So far this looks like the hotel of choice:

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/ex/1/en/hd/sanma

I'm told it's easy access AND there's a Chili's there 

I've been looking at airfare outta newark, seems like I could book a cheap morning flight that would arrive on the 17th around noon. Departs sunday either 8AM(groan) or around 4 (home by 1AM WOOHOO!) Thoughts? If I roll in at noon on friday, can somebody pick my jetlagged azz up, or should I book a car service? Don't really want to rent a car for a day


----------



## MoTheMan

Sean9689 said:


> *I was in TJ a few weeks ago and we walked across the border and walked back. All we had to show was our drivers licenses on the way out.* Are you guys planning on driving in or walking across?


That's good news if they're still allowing that! Personally, I use my passport . . . way less scrutiny when I do that.

I usually drive down. At the last exit before the border there's ample daily parking ($7/day) with shuttle buses that'll take you to TJ ($5 round trip) & drop you off about 3 blocks from the LCDH. Sometimes that's much faster than driving. AS for returning, the fastest way may be to catch a cab to the border and walk across (of course you can take the shuttle back too). From the border it's a 10-15 min. walk back to the parking lot.


----------



## pnoon

carbonbased_al said:


> Ok, I want to get booking here. So far this looks like the hotel of choice:
> 
> http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/ex/1/en/hd/sanma
> 
> I'm told it's easy access AND there's a Chili's there
> 
> I've been looking at airfare outta newark, seems like I could book a cheap morning flight that would arrive on the 17th around noon. Departs sunday either 8AM(groan) or around 4 (home by 1AM WOOHOO!) Thoughts? If I roll in at noon on friday, can somebody pick my jetlagged azz up, or should I book a car service? Don't really want to rent a car for a day


That hotel is about 2-3 miles from my home. Yes, Chili's is there. As of now, I can pick you up at the airport. Return to the airport Sunday afternoon is no problem. There is NO "car service" (rentals only) and a cab would be $40-$50 each way. PM me with your flight details once you book.


----------



## dayplanner

pnoon said:


> That hotel is about 2-3 miles from my home. Yes, Chili's is there. As of now, I can pick you up at the airport. Return to the airport Sunday afternoon is no problem. There is NO "car service" (rentals only) and a cab would be *$40-$50 each way*. PM me with your flight details once you book.


Wow, they really stick it to ya! Thanks Peter, should know by tomorrow.


----------



## Danimal

Right now flights seem to be a bit on the pricey side. I may wait till next week to see if fares go down.


----------



## Poriggity

Im gonna see what it looks like for me on the 18th.. what time are ya'll plannin on getting there, and does someone have the address of the place, so I know how to get there?? I have no problem driving down to TJ, and parking at the border, then walking across.
Scott


----------



## gabebdog1

well guys was talking to peter and there will be atleast 4 of us from CS when the place opens I just hope theres enuff seating later in the day, looks like we got a big group going, plus were still decideing at witch SD guys house the after herf is gonna be at, but well post it soon:SM


----------



## WillyGT

At what time are you guys planning on gettin to LCDH and if you are going back to SD aprox at what time will that be?, Cause I just realized that friday 17th is my graduation dance and i might stay up late :w :al soo i dont know aprox at what time i can go out to TJ. I know its dificult to plan but it would help me alot to know aproximate times


----------



## pnoon

It looks like there is a group that will get there when they open. I have been told this is 10:00 a.m. Some will arrive later. I am sure some will stay later. There will likely be some sort of get together Friday evening, Saturday evening and (maybe) Sunday morning. At least one of the non-TJ events will be at my place. Details of events will be posted here. If you are interested stay tuned to this thread.


----------



## pnoon

Sean9689 said:


> I was in TJ a few weeks ago and we walked across the border and walked back. All we had to show was our drivers licenses on the way out. Are you guys planning on driving in or walking across?





MoTheMan said:


> That's good news if they're still allowing that! Personally, I use my passport . . . way less scrutiny when I do that.


O.K. Here is what MY research has shown. (My source is http://travel.state.gov/travel/cbpmc/cbpmc_2225.html)
A passport is not required YET. It seems, Sean, that things are as you say. Never doubted your word but you can't be TOO careful when crossing borders. However, I agree with Mo in that a passport is the MOST reliable means of identification for travelers. There is a section on the website about how to obtain/renew passports.
:2


----------



## Sean9689

Cool, didn't know if things have changed since I was down in TJ or not. I guess I won't have to worry about the birth certificate and just use my drivers license.


----------



## WillyGT

pnoon said:


> O.K. Here is what MY research has shown. (My source is http://travel.state.gov/travel/cbpmc/cbpmc_2225.html)
> A passport is not required YET. It seems, Sean, that things are as you say. Never doubted your word but you can't be TOO careful when crossing borders. However, I agree with Mo in that a passport is the MOST reliable means of identification for travelers. There is a section on the website about how to obtain/renew passports.
> :2


Yeah, passport is not required YET, it was gonna be begining this year (2006) but supposedly they delayed it for next year. So right now its ok to pass without it. But as Pnoon and Mo said i would recommend you guys to have it.


----------



## gabebdog1

TJ ya tj bump!!!


----------



## pnoon

Update 
Definites
pnoon
gabebdog1
zemekone
carbonbased_al
WillyGT
Sean9689
MoTheMan 
Danimal
justinphilly
GOAT LOCKER
coma
+ 2-3 non-CS San Diego herfers

Maybe or Yet To Commit
SDmate
galaga
LasciviousXXX
cigarflip
Poriggity

Looks like we will be 15-25 in number. I will be sending an email to the proprietors letting them know of a herd of gorillas descending upon them Feb 18.

NOTE: Please post here if you intend to join us. That way you can be PM'd with details of the days events as well as pre-pre-herf, pre-herf, and post-herf information.


----------



## fischej

This sounds interesting...but I have to ask a newbie question: What is LCdH? Everyone seems familiar with it, but I haven't a clue, sorry.


----------



## pnoon

fischej said:


> This sounds interesting...but I have to ask a newbie question: What is LCdH? Everyone seems familiar with it, but I haven't a clue, sorry.


La Casa del Habano is an international chain of B&Ms (cigar stores).


----------



## fischej

pnoon said:


> La Casa del Habano is an international chain of B&Ms (cigar stores).


Thanks!


----------



## pnoon

MoTheMan said:


> Don't forget to let Dave & Moises (the LCDH proprietors) know there's going to be a great turnout! They need to be prepared!!


Per your advice, I sent them an email. Here is the repsonse. (The bold font is my emphasis)

*Dear Peter,,,, Mosen Defrawy is a personal friend of mine , my name is Moises Vargas, and will be my pleasure to serve you and your people here at your CASA DEL HABANO TIJUANA MEXICO.
looking forward seeing you and your friends. .

Respectfully.
Moises Vargas.
General Manager:
LA CASA DEL HABANO TIJUANA MEXICO. *


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Sorry that I've been MIA for awhile guys. Work has been hell. Oh and Gabe, sorry for not returning your call yet.... I'll explain tomorrow when I give you a ring.

Still looking at flights into SoCal to join you guys... I'm trying to clear my schedule at work so I can go but I'll have to carpool with either Peter or Mo... or whoever can pick me up from the airport LOL

I'll let you guys know,
Dustin
XXX


----------



## dayplanner

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'll have to carpool with either Peter or Mo... or whoever can pick me up from the airport LOL
> 
> XXX


The story of my life lol. My flight is booked, Smitty is confirmed :w


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Sorry that I've been MIA for awhile guys. Work has been hell. Oh and Gabe, sorry for not returning your call yet.... I'll explain tomorrow when I give you a ring.
> 
> Still looking at flights into SoCal to join you guys... I'm trying to clear my schedule at work so I can go but I'll have to carpool with either Peter or Mo... or whoever can pick me up from the airport LOL
> 
> I'll let you guys know,
> Dustin
> XXX


You owe ME a return phone call too ya know. :tg 
If you fly into LA or vacinity, you can coordinate with Mo or someone from up North. If you fly into San Diego, Rick, Steve or I will take care of ya. Either way, yer covered.



carbonbased_al said:


> The story of my life lol. My flight is booked, Smitty is confirmed :w


GREAT NEWS! PM me the details of your flights.


----------



## dayplanner

pnoon said:


> GREAT NEWS! PM me the details of your flights.


PM sent. This is so gonna own!:w


----------



## Poriggity

Guys, you're gonna have to count me out on this one.. Im stuck working 
Scott


----------



## zemekone

:w BuMp:w


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> :w BuMp:w


It's gonna be a good one!!
:z :z


----------



## Nooner

pnoon said:


> It's gonna be a good one!!
> :z :z


you guys gonna use that tunnel they just found to cross over and back with your Habanos?

:w


----------



## galaga

Nooner said:


> you guys gonna use that tunnel they just found to cross over and back with your Habanos?
> 
> :w


SHHHHHHH --that wasn't our tunnel. We've got another one that we use to bring back a different kind of leaf. Who thought all our youthful indiscretions were such good training for our current, uh, habits. Schtummn.


----------



## dayplanner

Getting closer.....


----------



## hollywood

Bunch of lucky Bastages living that close!!


----------



## Neuromancer

I can just see it now...a dozen middle-aged guys, smelling like cigar smoke, and all toting napsacks full of cigars, trying to cross the border back to the US...and all the smokes sans labels and in plain boxes with no markings...yeah, you guys won't be too obvious...I'm jealous...wish I could go...:r


----------



## dayplanner

Neuromancer said:


> I can just see it now...a dozen middle-aged guys, smelling like cigar smoke, and all toting napsacks full of cigars, trying to cross the border back to the US...and all the smokes sans labels and in plain boxes with no markings...yeah, you guys won't be too obvious...I'm jealous...wish I could go...:r


hey, 23 is NOT middle aged! :r

gonna give me a complex :al


----------



## opus

Wish I could join you brothers. Have Fun!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I'm not middle aged either! Far from it in fact. So you can just kiss it!

And who said anything about sans bands and plain boxes? Yeah that's right, we're gonna stick it to the man!

XXX


----------



## coma

I ain't stickin nothin to no man!! :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Maybe its just me but I feel that that last comment should probably be edited.
Nothing personal Mosesbotbol but info like that is best kept to PM.

:2

XXX


----------



## mosesbotbol

LasciviousXXX said:


> Maybe its just me but I feel that that last comment should probably be edited.
> Nothing personal Mosesbotbol but info like that is best kept to PM.
> 
> :2
> 
> XXX


No more than the whole thread should be dealt with in PM's.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

The whole thread deals with LLG's going down to the LCDH and having a good time and enjoying each other's company. It says nothing about how the LCDH can "specially" handle any purchases.

Like I said, its just my opinion but I've seen threads edited for similar content.


----------



## dayplanner

LasciviousXXX said:


> The whole thread deals with LLG's going down to the LCDH and having a good time and enjoying each other's company. It says nothing about how the LCDH can "specially" handle any purchases.
> 
> Like I said, its just my opinion but I've seen threads edited for similar content.


:tpd: Prob not a good idea describing the intricate details of packaging.


----------



## PaulMac

carbonbased_al said:


> :tpd: Prob not a good idea describing the intricate details of packaging.


yeah, its a good way to get the villagers chasing you into the castle with torches and pitchforks!


----------



## mosesbotbol

PaulMac said:


> yeah, its a good way to get the villagers chasing you into the castle with torches and pitchforks!


Too intricate, and who was assuming I meant cigars were the purchases? The LCdH also has a fine selection of humidors, lighters, cutters, coffee, specialty liquor, books, and apparel.


----------



## dayplanner

PaulMac said:


> yeah, its a good way to get the villagers chasing you into the castle with torches and pitchforks!


You always being chased by crazies with pitchforks :r


----------



## gabebdog1

tick tick .... cant wait:tpd:


----------



## Sean9689

Moises told me Taboada will be there in March! Looks like I'm coming back then as well.


----------



## davethemuss

Count me in! I hope. 
I am moving that same weekend :tg 
But send me the info and hopefully I can catch up with you guys somewhere along the route. :z


----------



## pnoon

Fellow monkeys of the jungle,

We are planning a post-TJ dinner in Mira Mesa at a local restaurant. We are making the reservation for somewhere between 10-15 people but will need a more definitive number by the end of next week. Dinner will be at 6:30 p.m.
Please PM me or post in this thread as to your intentions to be part of the dinner party. There will likely be an after dinner herf at a gorillas house nearby.

Details to follow.
:z :w


----------



## MoTheMan

13 Days from now. Looking forward to it.

Anybody flying into LAX or Orange County, please let us know so that we can coordinate transportation etc...

Also, Peter, would you let us know how things are shaping up as far as coordinating all the people heading down to TJ.

:u  :w


----------



## gabebdog1

YA got friday of for the pre tj herf see ya guys there


----------



## pnoon

MoTheMan said:


> 13 Days from now. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Anybody flying into LAX or Orange County, please let us know so that we can coordinate transportation etc...
> 
> Also, Peter, would you let us know how things are shaping up as far as coordinating all the people heading down to TJ.
> 
> :u  :w


*Latest and Greatest Update*

Confirmed for TJ:
Leaving from Mira Mesa - pnoon, galaga, SDmate, gabebdog1, zemekone, Virtual Smitty + 4 non-CS gorillas
Leaving from Orange/LA county - MoTheMan, coma, 
In-between - Sean9689, GOAT LOCKER (PM sent)
Meeting us there - WillyGT

Maybe for TJ:
Danimal, LasciviousXXX, cigarflip, davethemuss

If you know you are planning to join us for the dinners, please PM me. The closer I have to the correect number, the better the restaurants will be able to serve us.

*Friday 2/17 *

Pre-herf Dinner - 6:00 p.m.
Callhan's Pub & Brewery
8111 Mira Mesa Blvd.
San Diego, CA 92126

Pre-Herf After Dinner Herf
Location TBD

*Saturday 2/18*
TJ Herf @ LCdH - 10 am til ???

There are two options for the local group, including those from out of town staying in San Diego.
1) Head to the Old Town Trolley Station. Trolley is $3 each way to the border and leave every 15 minutes.
Shorter shuttle for the (sober) volunteer drivers. Wives will help out if needed. This is a BIG plus.
2) Drive to the border and park. If we get enough who want to be DDs, this might be the preferred method. I believe it's $7/day to park.

Either way, the plan is to get to LCdH around 10:00 a.m.


Post-Herf Dinner - 6:30 pm
Filippi's Pizza Grotto
9969 Mira Mesa Blvd
San Diego 92131

Believe it or not, they have the BEST prime rib and can handle a large group of gorillas. I need to know ASAP if you plan to attend the dinner so they can be prepared for us.

Post-Herf After Dinner Herf
Location TBD

*Sunday 2/19*

Recovery? Brunch? Who knows?


----------



## Danimal

I regret to say I won't be able to make it. I really hope I can make it out the the Annual SoCal Herf this year to make up for my absence.


----------



## Foz

Count me in tentatively, I may be heading up to the bay area that weekend. I'd say count me out for the post game dinner but I'll keep you all posted on my status


----------



## davethemuss

My flatmate has threatened to burn all my stuff if I don’t move it that weekend :fu so I wont be able to make it.

I have been emailing Moises from LCdH and there prices seem pretty good (for a box anyway (can you smoke a box in one day?)) and as far as I know (which isn’t much). Cheaper than what I have paid in New Zealand anyway.

Well if you don’t get through them all and you have to leave them in Mexico, you can bring them over to my office in Tecate and leave them for me.


----------



## Sean9689

I will be in the LA-area on Friday herfing with all the guys at The Deck in Manhattan Beach so Friday is out for me. I will hopefully be showing up at the LCdH around noonish on Saturday with Albert (coma) and a friend of mine from St. Louis. We'll see you all in a little over a week!


----------



## dayplanner

pnoon said:


> *Recovery? Brunch? Who knows?*


*

I HAVE to hit an in-n-out! I'm game for brunch or lunch, don't have to be at the airport till 2ish i think.*


----------



## galaga

carbonbased_al said:


> I HAVE to hit an in-n-out! .....


Ya should have stayed downtown for that chit.


----------



## dayplanner

galaga said:


> Ya should have stayed downtown for that chit.


Not worth it just for a fast food place :r

In-n-outs rule though. They much better than what we got here.


----------



## pnoon

carbonbased_al said:


> Not worth it just for a fast food place :r
> 
> In-n-outs rule though. They much better than what we got here.


Hey, Burger Brain!
I think he was referring to a different type of "in-n-out".
Get your mind back in the gutter where it belongs.


----------



## dayplanner

pnoon said:


> Hey, Burger Brain!
> I think he was referring to a different type of "in-n-out".
> Get your mind back in the gutter where it belongs.


Oh derrr

Maybe I should have stayed downtown then :al


----------



## pnoon

*Latest and Greatest Update*

Confirmed for TJ:
Leaving from Mira Mesa - pnoon, galaga, SDmate, gabebdog1, zemekone, Virtual Smitty, GOAT LOCKER + 4 non-CS gorillas
Leaving from elsewhere and meeting up in TJ - MoTheMan, coma, Sean9689, WillyGT

9 days to go !! :z :z (only 8 til the pre-herf herf!)


----------



## gabebdog1

I hope some of those deck herf wuss go... cant wait this should be fun the weathers been awsome here


----------



## Pablo

Geez, and I fly OUT of San Diego on the 16th! you guys enjoy yourself. I might have to make a speecial trip down to Tijuana the 13th, 14th, or 15th. At least I'll get there before you guys empty the place!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

pds said:


> Geez, and I fly OUT of San Diego on the 16th! you guys enjoy yourself. I might have to make a speecial trip down to Tijuana the 13th, 14th, or 15th. At least I'll get there before you guys empty the place!


Paul, if you have any free time, let us San Diegans know! Might even be able to meet you down in TJ.


----------



## pnoon

*Latest and Greatest Update*
Confirmed for TJ:
Leaving from Mira Mesa - pnoon, SDmate, gabebdog1, zemekone, Virtual Smitty, GOAT LOCKER + 1 non-CS gorilla
Leaving from elsewhere and meeting up in TJ - MoTheMan, coma, Sean9689, WillyGT

Friday night after dinner herf is at my house.
Saturday night after dinner herf is at Rick's (galaga) house.
PM us for address/directions.

8 days to go !! :z :z (only 7 til the pre-herf herf!)


----------



## gabebdog1

gonna grab a trini rob extra and mojito as soon as we get there


----------



## MoTheMan

Watch out LCDH! I'm raiding your small stick inventory!:w


----------



## galaga

So noonie, where are the pictures of last night's pre-trip herf......:r


----------



## Sean9689

Who's bringing the mint down to TJ for the Mojitos? I tried to find some at the grocery store last time I went down but they didn't have any. We (me, Albert (coma), and a friend of mine from St. Louis) should be there around noonish on Saturday. See you all there!


----------



## SDmate

Dang what happened to all the great weather we were havin
Hey Rick hope ya have enough cabinet doors left, it's supposed to be cold saturday night


----------



## dayplanner

SDmate said:


> Dang what happened to all the great weather we were havin
> Hey Rick hope ya have enough cabinet doors left, it's supposed to be cold saturday night


Define cold. It's been between 15-32 degrees here lol.


----------



## SDmate

carbonbased_al said:


> Define cold. It's been between 15-32 degrees here lol.


only supposed to get to 58 on saturday, a little cooler at night low 50's maybe even into the 40's.... brrrr that's cold
it sucks when the jet stream comes this far south


----------



## dayplanner

SDmate said:


> only supposed to get to 58 on saturday, a little cooler at night low 50's maybe even into the 40's.... brrrr that's cold
> it sucks when the jet stream comes this far south


that's shorts wheather for me man!


----------



## echo4alpha

I'm the newbie here, but a few of the CW guys know me. I'll be there! See y'all on the 18th.

For the Mira Mesa crew, I live just off of Camino Ruiz, so let me know if anyone needs a ride.

Sean, Andy (xibbumbero) always brings fresh mint!

Mike


----------



## gabebdog1

echo4alpha said:


> I'm the newbie here, but a few of the CW guys know me. I'll be there! See y'all on the 18th.
> 
> For the Mira Mesa crew, I live just off of Camino Ruiz, so let me know if anyone needs a ride.
> 
> Sean, Andy (xibbumbero) always brings fresh mint!
> 
> Mike


all good bro see ya there.. dam we should have posted on cw about the trip


----------



## coma

No need to do so Gabe, the deck boys spread the word, .....

bunch of old married guys anyway, they can't get a hall pass :r :gn :tg


----------



## dayplanner

Soooooooo close to the pre-herf herf 

And in-n-out burger


----------



## galaga

carbonbased_al said:


> Soooooooo close to the pre-herf herf
> 
> And in-n-out burger


We had the pre-pre-pre herf Tuesday and the pre-pre-herf tonight. We'll save some cigars for you for the pre-herf Friday. Bring me a new tounge would you. Don't miss the plane "Bro.


----------



## MoTheMan

galaga said:


> We had the pre-pre-pre herf Tuesday and the pre-pre-herf tonight. We'll save some cigars for you for the pre-herf Friday.


:c You're pre-herfin', the deck boys are pre-herfin' . . . and I'M STUCK WORKING LATE!! NOT FAIR I TELL YOU.:c 
Guess I'll have to light up that Siglo I on the way home.


----------



## gabebdog1

MoTheMan said:


> :c You're pre-herfin', the deck boys are pre-herfin' . . . and I'M STUCK WORKING LATE!! NOT FAIR I TELL YOU.:c
> Guess I'll have to light up that Siglo I on the way home.


you know everytime I see the pic of your humi I just cant seem to feel bad for you ...see ya sat buddy


----------



## SDmate

Dang it hasn't rained in 3 months & now they forcast rain for tonight thru the weekend. 
Let's hope those bastages are wrong again:c


----------



## Churchlady

MoTheMan said:


> :c You're pre-herfin', the deck boys are pre-herfin' . . . and I'M STUCK WORKING LATE!! NOT FAIR I TELL YOU.:c
> Guess I'll have to light up that Siglo I on the way home.


Dammit mo, now I'm dying for one!!!! have fun! I'm jealous ya'll!


----------



## Sean9689

I don't know where everyone is at the moment but it was a pleasure to meet you all down in TJ! pnoon, SDmate, carbonbased_al, zemekone, Mo (The Deck & TJ), Barry (The Deck & TJ), and a number of my buddies from CW as well. 

It was a great time, great smokes, good coversation, and most important -- beautiful weather (well okay...and some beautiful women as well). Hope to see you all again soon...I'll be back next month to check out Senior Taboada!


----------



## pnoon

Sean9689 said:


> I don't know where everyone is at the moment but it was a pleasure to meet you all down in TJ! pnoon, SDmate, carbonbased_al, zemekone, Mo (The Deck & TJ), Barry (The Deck & TJ), and a number of my buddies from CW as well.
> 
> It was a great time, great smokes, good coversation, and most important -- beautiful weather (well okay...and some beautiful women as well). Hope to see you all again soon...I'll be back next month to check out Senior Taboada!


:tpd:

What a great weekend it was!
I'll start by posting some pics of the festivities and let the other herfin' monkeys add 
their astute commentary. For those that were here, you all know how much fun it was. For the rest of you,
start making plans for TJ Herf II!

By the way, "Where's Waldo?" and "Talk to me like I'm a 2 year old!"

Gerry (zemekone), Peter (pnoon), and Gabe (gabebdog1)









Rick (galaga), Gerry (zemekone), and Gabe (gabebdog1)


----------



## pnoon

Bob (Beer Bob - lost in the Great Crash of '05) and Steve (SDmate)









Joe (carbonbased_al) - Insert your own caption here!


----------



## pnoon

Gabe (gabebdog1) and Bob (Beer Bob) 









Joe (carbonbased_al) looking rested from the night before


----------



## pnoon

Barry (BarryTheVic) about to give Eric (GOAT LOCKER) the Moe Howard two-fingered eye poke









Sean (Sean9689) and Albert (coma)


----------



## pnoon

Joe (carbonbased_al), Mo (MoTheMan) and Eric (GOAT LOCKER)









Joe (carbonbased_al), Peter (pnoon) and Rick (galaga)


----------



## gabebdog1

hey guys had a great time, soo glad i didnt rain on us sat night, and wheres the pic of virtualsmitty after the chisel? and as for sean that little latina was cute wasnt she, as for after the herf sat I was done be out of it all day today but cant wait for march:al .... and where is waldo??


----------



## Danimal

Wow. Looks like a great time I missed out on. Glad you guys had fun, shared some smokes and laughs.


----------



## TypeO-

Wow! Looks like you guys had a great time, especially Joe. I wish I had picked up this little habit of ours while I lived in Oceanside (45 min. north of TJ). I'd never even though of going down to TJ to score Habanos. I did see the donkey show once though. Did you guys get any of those bacon wrapped hot dogs? Those are the best.


----------



## RPB67

Looks like a lot of good time was had on that trip.

Some good cigars and booze was also disposed of as well. You guys are very photogenic.

I wish I lived closer and could have joined you. Looks like an awesome time.

So 

What was brought back ???????

Smitty I know you brought stuff back. You to Peter and Rick. Do tell !


----------



## Sean9689

TypeO- said:


> Wow! Looks like you guys had a great time, especially Joe. I wish I had picked up this little habit of ours while I lived in Oceanside (45 min. north of TJ). I'd never even though of going down to TJ to score Habanos. I did see the donkey show once though. Did you guys get any of those bacon wrapped hot dogs? Those are the best.


You were basically my neighbor...my family has a place in Carlsbad!


----------



## Sean9689

gabebdog1 said:


> hey guys had a great time, soo glad i didnt rain on us sat night, and wheres the pic of virtualsmitty after the chisel? and as for sean that little latina was cute wasnt she, as for after the herf sat I was done be out of it all day today but cant wait for march:al .... and where is waldo??


Yeah, she (Beth) was definetly a beauty, no doubt! My buddy (Mike) really got to brush up on his Espanol while he was down there. Next time I'm down, I hope Beth stops by again so I can chat with her a bit more. 

I'll be back next month when Taboada is in! Who's game? :w


----------



## dayplanner

TypeO- said:


> Wow! Looks like you guys had a great time, especially Joe.


 I had a freakin blast! Those socal guys know how to herf. It was great finally meeting those guys. Met a lot of new people too.

Just a great time, thanks to all.


----------



## WillyGT

It looks like you guys had a great time!! I was really looking forward to it but next time . Friday was the grad dance, and the after party was at my house so i went to sleep at about 8 or 9 a.m. . I didnt want to risk it and fall asleep on the road. Anyway its good to see you had a great time!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

RPB67 said:


> So
> 
> What was brought back ???????


Brought back? That would have been illegal!  I'll tell you though, some of the smokes we picked out were really *ON*! Some '98 ERDM Grandes de Espania, 98 JL Sel No 1, 98 Dip #5's to name a few! The Mohitos kicked @ss too.

All around a great day with some great people. Good to meet all of you that were there, old and new!


----------



## pnoon

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Brought back? That would have been illegal!  I'll tell you though, some of the smokes we picked out were really *ON*! Some '98 ERDM Grandes de Espania, 98 JL Sel No 1, 98 Dip #5's to name a few! The Mohitos kicked @ss too.
> 
> All around a great day with some great people. Good to meet all of you that were there, old and new!


Those Grandes de Espana were sooooo good. 
:w


----------



## gabebdog1

pnoon said:


> Those Grandes de Espana were sooooo good.
> :w


:tpd: they were great! now can you guys be quiet till I get a box in


----------



## SD Beerman

Pete, Bob told me it was a great trip. Sign me up next time.


----------



## dayplanner

pnoon said:


> Those Grandes de Espana were sooooo good.
> :w


Oh man were they ever!


----------



## Sean9689

I _almost_ bought the remaining box until I realized it was illegal.


----------



## SDmate

Only bummer of the day was the 3 hour wait to cross back over the border.....although the black dude on the bus was pretty funny.


----------



## dayplanner

SDmate said:


> Only bummer of the day was the 3 hour wait to cross back over the border.....although the black dude on the bus was pretty funny.


Talk to me like a 2 year old


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> Only bummer of the day was the 3 hour wait to cross back over the border.....although the black dude on the bus was pretty funny.


Totalamente cingarra.


----------



## WillyGT

SDmate said:


> Only bummer of the day was the 3 hour wait to cross back over the border.....although the black dude on the bus was pretty funny.


You guys crossed back walking or in the car?


----------



## SDmate

WillyGT said:


> You guys crossed back walking or in the car?


we sat in a Shuttle bus for about an hour or so before walking across:hn


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Great pics guys! Looks like fun... sorry that I couldn't join in on the festivities. Hopefully I'll be able to get out to Cali soon though.


Dustin
XXX


----------



## dayplanner

LasciviousXXX said:


> Great pics guys! Looks like fun... sorry that I couldn't join in on the festivities. Hopefully I'll be able to get out to Cali soon though.
> 
> Dustin
> XXX


There's Waldo


----------



## pnoon

carbonbased_al said:


> There's Waldo


:r :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

carbonbased_al said:


> There's Waldo


I was right here the whole time!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

WOW....your hair is really stiff. hmmmmmm


----------



## cameroncouch02

Kayak_Rat said:


> WOW....your hair is really stiff. hmmmmmm


All that man made gel.


----------



## dayplanner

LasciviousXXX said:


> I was right here the whole time!


Bah, that's too tall to be you


----------



## tecnorobo

looks as if you bastages had a swell time.
wish i could've been there.


----------



## xibbumbero

I had a great time meeting all youse guys. The 20 year old tawny port was delish. The Trini Fundi from 98 was the highlight of the cigars I smoked.
However,that R&J Cazadores from 00 was supoib as well.
We gotta do it again. I'll bring mint for dem Mojitos. X:w


----------



## pnoon

xibbumbero said:


> I had a great time meeting all youse guys. The 20 year old tawny port was delish. The Trini Fundi from 98 was the highlight of the cigars I smoked.
> However,that R&J Cazadores from 00 was supoib as well.
> We gotta do it again. I'll bring mint for dem Mojitos. X:w


Likewise, X.

Good smokes. Good drink. Good friends.
It doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## pnoon

One last pic I thought I should post.

Moises and Jorge of LCdH. They were the consummate hosts.


----------



## coma

I know kinda late chiming in!!!!!!!!


Had a great time, great to meet some new people  

Had a blast and found a few gems hidden!! I do gotta say that my pic came out like :BS :hn 
:r 

we'll se ya guys when Taboada comes in!!:w


----------



## gorob23

coma said:


> No need to do so Gabe, the deck boys spread the word, .....
> 
> bunch of old married guys anyway, they can't get a hall pass :r :gn :tg


:BS your in the alley IN the hail next time for sure.

Getting a Hall pass had nothing to do with it..It is the "Old'part that got me. I got to bed at 2:30 am Friday night no way I could have come close to hanging with you guys. I would still be in TJ:s I figured you would all have a great time.


----------



## Sean9689

gorob23 said:


> :BS your in the alley IN the hail next time for sure.
> 
> Getting a Hall pass had nothing to do with it..It is the "Old'part that got me. I got to bed at 2:30 am Friday night no way I could have come close to hanging with you guys. I would still be in TJ:s I figured you would all have a great time.


Yeah, yeah. Next time, I'm dragging you down to TJ...no excuses.:al


----------



## Churchlady

can somebody tell me what the he-doublehockeystix, is in the phot to the left of their heads? Looks like monica lewinsky?


----------



## Sean9689

Churchlady said:


> can somebody tell me what the he-doublehockeystix, is in the phot to the left of their heads? Looks like monica lewinsky?


The photo of the girl? If so, it's Paris Hilton.


----------



## xibbumbero

The pic next to boxer Julio Cesar Chavez is Sharon Stone.
The one next to Al Pacino is PH. X


----------



## Sean9689

xibbumbero said:


> The pic next to boxer Julio Cesar Chavez is Sharon Stone.
> The one next to Al Pacino is PH. X


Shows what an LCdH newbie knows! Thanks Andy!


----------



## Churchlady

Yes, it was the stone picture - interesting... I thought someone had caught lewinski in the act... looks like you folks had a great time! Jealous as all get-out!


----------



## dayplanner

TJ2 herf?


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> There are some gorillas who have expressed an interest in a road trip in February to the LCdH in Tijuana. I have heard varying degrees of interest from gabebdog1, LasciviousXXX, and Virtual Smitty (Yeah! All the way from Jersey!).
> This thread is to gauge interest and suggest dates in February to make it work.
> 
> What say you, fellow monkeys?
> 
> :z :z


I'm in - I can drive down...
18 Feb? OK. 
whats the hotel consensus? Mira Mesa? La Jolla?

Carrie and I will likely drive down Friday depart sometime on Sunday.

Can't believe I missed this thread!


----------



## galaga

j6ppc said:


> I'm in - I can drive down...
> 18 Feb? OK.
> whats the hotel consensus? Mira Mesa? La Jolla?
> 
> Carrie and I will likely drive down Friday depart sometime on Sunday.
> 
> Can't believe I missed this thread!


Your only a year late.

We were talking about a trip again this spring, but we might wait till the city calms down a little. The Feds came in and took all the policemens firearms to check the balistics about a month ago. I heard they gave them back a few days ago and yesterday there was an assasination of a Federal ploice officer. There seems to be a lot of drug violence going on down there lately.


----------



## j6ppc

galaga said:


> Your only a year late.
> 
> We were talking about a trip again this spring, but we might wait till the city calms down a little. The Feds came in and took all the policemens firearms to check the balistics about a month ago. I heard they gave them back a few days ago and yesterday there was an assasination of a Federal ploice officer. There seems to be a lot of drug violence going on down there lately.


Too funny. I'm an idiot.
Guess I need to check the dates...


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> Too funny. I'm an idiot.
> Guess I need to check the dates...


At least it is an interesting thread to browse through. I am sure you got a few gears turning by bringing to light again.


----------



## Blueface

Can't pin this on Skypers.:r


----------



## zemekone

i guess we can talk about this on superbowl sunday?


----------



## SDmate

zemekone said:


> i guess we can talk about this on superbowl sunday?


H3LL YEAH!!!!...talk to me like I'm a 2yr old 
Got me passport.....check
Got me resident alien card....check
got me some cash.....GOT ME SOME CASH!!!!
h3ll I'll firgure that part out when the time comes 
I'm ready:ss

umm ....calendar is full for Feb... that is unless we go on a week day


----------



## RenoB

zemekone said:


> i guess we can talk about this on superbowl sunday?


Keep out of towners in mind


----------



## SDmate

RenoB said:


> Keep out of towners in mind


yer gonna make the roadtrip

one thing though they just gave back the TJ police all of their weapons so it may be a good idea to bring a vest with ya


----------



## RenoB

SDmate said:


> yer gonna make the roadtrip
> 
> one thing though they just gave back the TJ police all of their weapons so it may be a good idea to bring a vest with ya


definately interested. maybe backwoods Al and I.

you're not gonna go until after they use up all their ammo tho, are you?


----------



## SDmate

RenoB said:


> definately interested. maybe backwoods Al and I.
> 
> you're not gonna go until after they use up all their ammo tho, are you?


I don't know if you've been following this 
but they were having problems with police shootings, then the police were being ambushed on the streets of TJ coz of all the police shootings & some people got caught in the crossfire 
so they call in the federales & took the guns from the police 
even worse for the police they were checking every weapon to see if it was used in a crime

so they haven't had there guns for a few weeks now so some may have itchy trigger fingers:gn


----------



## gabebdog1

carbonbased_al said:


> TJ2 herf?


 IT lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zemekone

RenoB said:


> Keep out of towners in mind


but of course!


----------



## backwoods

j6ppc said:


> Too funny. I'm an idiot.
> Guess I need to check the dates...


:tpd: :r me too

I am planning to ge to Cali this year...sometime. Migh be able to make it for this:ss


----------



## pnoon

RenoB said:


> definately interested. maybe backwoods Al and I.
> 
> you're not gonna go until after they use up all their ammo tho, are you?





backwoods said:


> me too
> 
> I am planning to ge to Cali this year...sometime. Migh be able to make it for this:ss


Let us know when you can make it out. All sorts of activities will be planned. :al :ss


----------



## backwoods

pnoon said:


> Let us know when you can make it out. All sorts of activities will be planned. :al :ss


I havent :ss since late november and I don't:al very often. I will probably be a very cheap date:r


----------



## pnoon

backwoods said:


> I havent :ss since late november and I don't:al very often. I will probably be a very cheap date:r


There is always the donkey in TJ.


----------



## RedBaron

I may have to fly out to SD to head down with you guys. As long as Pnoon has his gastro-intestinal issues intact! :BS


----------



## dayplanner

pnoon said:


> There is always the donkey in TJ.


That was a Zebra Pete. The guy told me so.


----------



## Bigwaved

carbonbased_al said:


> That was a Zebra Pete. The guy told me so.


You mean the guy selling the bacon-like wrapped hot dog-like things?


----------



## dayplanner

Bigwaved said:


> You mean the guy selling the bacon-like wrapped hot dog-like things?


No, that came after the Zebra actually. That dude was hocking those treats while we waited on the 5 mile line back into the states.


----------



## daygo718

Sounds like this was an awesome trip! I would definitely be interested the next time you guys cross the border.


----------



## audilicious-cl

I don't like to kick old horse threads, but I haven't been able to find much info on LCDH Tj.

What were the prices like?


----------



## j6ppc

audilicious said:


> I don't like to kick old horse threads, but I haven't been able to find much info on LCDH Tj.
> 
> What were the prices like?


On the high end of whatever passes for normal as compared to various other places.

Come to think of it we'll be making a run down there Thursday morning .

Part of the Ocho festivities.


----------



## ResIpsa

j6ppc said:


> On the high end of whatever passes for normal as compared to various other places.
> 
> Come to think of it we'll be making a run down there Thursday morning .
> 
> Part of the Ocho festivities.


any sightings of a certain roller been heard of?


----------



## SDmate

audilicious said:


> I don't like to kick old horse threads, but I haven't been able to find much info on LCDH Tj.
> 
> What were the prices like?


they have something for everyones budget
$6 Party Aristocrats at the low end $30+ for a cohiba
with alot in the $12- 20 range


----------



## audilicious-cl

thanks for all the quick responses!

on the high end of prices, like canada high end? cuz they're almost out of control, $6-20 seems like normal california prices per stick. What are box prices like?

socal ocho, wish I didn't have such a busy week/weekend I'd like to attend a herf one of these days.


----------



## King James

thanks for resurrecting this thread... was great to look at again


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> thanks for resurrecting this thread... was great to look at again


:tpd: Perhaps another one should be planned for Feb '08, that would get me out there! I'm serious this time


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> :tpd: Perhaps another one should be planned for Feb '08, that would get me out there!


If it was possible for me, I'd go in a heartbeat as well


----------



## pnoon

RenoB said:


> :tpd: Perhaps another one should be planned for Feb '08, that would get me out there! I'm serious this time


Just tell us when you're coming out. And we'll plan one. :tu


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> Just tell us when you're coming out. And we'll plan one. :tu


how far is it from you fellas?


----------



## pnoon

King James said:


> how far is it from you fellas?


30 minutes to the border. :z


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> 30 minutes to the border. :z


haha thats awesome


----------

